# Free AssistantBet



## AssistantBet (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

Firstable I invite you to like my fanpage to see my predictions

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bet-Assistant/798700276895947?ref=bookmarks

If you don't use a Facebook I'll publish my picks in this thread.

Todays picks:

Avai - Atletico PR
Tip: 1
Odd: 2,2

Bahia - Botafogo RJ
Tip: 1
Odd: 2,0

S. Wanderers - Arica
Tip: 1 
Odd: 1,8

Best regards and GL!


----------

